# 455 motor 8-71 blower questions



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I got a 455 going into my 66 gto, and we had the motor built for an 8-71 blower. Recently picked up the hardest part to find being the intake manifold, and now ensue my quest for a blower. I want the blower with the injector unit too. I have an offer from a guy with a blown injected hemi setup. I am aware that the snout of the blowers are all different. What do I need to look for? Any advice, or leads on what I'm looking for would be great. Thanks a bunch!
Vinny :cheers


----------

